# Mom and Son pair of GSD at Shelter



## das1 (Jan 21, 2019)

https://www.petfinder.com/dog/mama-...a-county-dog-pound-and-adoption-center-oh417/


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice pair of shepherds- the good news is it looks like the two have been adopted!


----------



## das1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Saco said:


> Nice pair of shepherds- the good news is it looks like the two have been adopted!



Really! I just checked the site this morning! That's awesome!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

It's great- shepherds do very poorly in shelters.


----------



## das1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Saco said:


> It's great- shepherds do very poorly in shelters.


This is my local shelter (county pound) and I can tell you that they do great things for the animals that come in. I got my awesome Rottie Senior from there. They had him for 2 and a half months before I adopted him. Their adoption contract states that all dogs must be indoor dogs and if they do a welfare check and it is living outside they get seize the dog and you DON"T get it back.

They really care.


----------

